# May 2019 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jun 6, 2019)

Best of luck to everyone.  Voting ends in seven days.

1. "Sitovo Waterfall" by @D7K






2. "Old But not forgotten" by @yahgiggle





3. "Across the Rio Grande " by @johngpt 





4. "Osprey 5 7" by @coastalconn





5. "Where the River Ends, IR" by @Sil





6. "Happy Mothersday bear day" by @jorelcuomo





7. "Wasp" by @Rui_Santos


----------



## D7K (Jun 7, 2019)

Wow, another tough month! Good luck and congratulations to all the nominees..


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 7, 2019)

Well done all........


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 7, 2019)

Cracking set of images, was hard to vote on just one.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 7, 2019)

Very well done.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 7, 2019)

All excellent images - tough to pick just one.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 7, 2019)

Dang, this is hard. Might have to draw names out of a hat....


----------



## stapo49 (Jun 9, 2019)

Voting completed. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 12, 2019)

I can see there's been no shortage of talent in my absence.  Well done all.  I even recognize a couple names.


----------

